# Cloudy eye



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

My manny has cloudy eye again. First time was almost a year ago. I used maracyn-two then with good results. Thanks to you guys and past posts letting me know what to do. Just ran 5 day cycle with the same med again and it did not do anything. I have melafix and was going to try it. Was hoping someone could tell me if it is ok to use the melafix with the maracyn-two. I have ran the 5 day cycle with the maracyn-two and have done only one 25% water change so far. The water got nasty brownish and he seemed to be acting a bit funny so I did a quick water change. He seems to be acting fine but still has the cloudy eye. Is it ok to add the melafix now or should I wait to change the water once again or maybe more to clean the water of the maracyn?
I don't want to change too much water right away but then again he needs something to clear his eyes. Any other suggestions would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I would just keep up with water changes and slow his feeding for a few weeks.
See what happens without meds and then get back to us.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Its the water that's causing the cloudy eye, forget the meds, do a 20% water change per day for a week then 40% per week there after. Check your filter as well, is it big enough?


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I got 2 ac110's going and have checked the parameters which seem fine. Ammonia = 0 nitrites = 0 and nitrates ≈ 40
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals freshwater test kit. Actually 2. A new one that is about 2 months old and an old one that is almos a year.
I was having problem getting nitrates down in my GF's african cichlid 55gal tank and thought it might have been my test kit giving bad readings. I get the same with both to this day. 
Anyway, haven't noticed any changes in parameters at all. Including pH. Which is a bit under 7 and always has been.

I don't mean to sound snotty. But I have heard that these P's can be a tad touchy when it comes to changing water parameters and certain meds. So I try and keep vigilant on his parameters. Especially after water changes. Only takes a few extra minutes. But I understand fully what you are saying.

Have had this guy since '06 and am trying my hardest to keep him going as long as possible. He's a part of the family. I have gone as far as buying seperate nets, pythons and etc for each tank. Although the cichlids are going to the basement as soon as the room is finished down there. So I had some other reasoning there for her sake.
My GF thinks I'm nuts. Especially for having one fish in a 72 gal tank. He's growing slow as heck too. Maybe 6 inches if he's lucky. So 2 inches in 3 years.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try 1 tbs of salt for every 5 gallons of water predissolved. I am more incline to believe the manny eye issue is from injury in your case if you are staying on top of the water.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well he does like to swim right at the front of the tank a lot. Back and forth. Both eyes are like that. Which doesn't rule out injury. I guess he could be rubbing them against the glass. He never did that with the flat glass of my old tank. In fact he basically sat there in one spot until feeding.
I'd take a pic but everytime I get horrible pics. The only good ones I have are from his last tank. The bow front reflects wierd or something. The flash is useless (makes his eyes glow) and without I need a ton of light. Even then, crap. Haven't gotten a good one with the bow-front tank since I got it. Maybe that is a good post itself.

He has never acted wierd or anything except just recently with the maracyn-two. He was at the top a lot and swimming rather slow on the 5th day of treatment. Hence immediate water change. Seems back to normal already. Even with the cloudy eyes he seems perfectly fine. I guess I'll do a few water changes extra (over time of course) and slow feeding for now. Got salt on hand too. Gonna have to read the salt treatment posts again. 
We'll see how he does then.

Thanks A Lot! Much appreciated.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Melafix should do the trick!


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

High nitrate causes cloudy eye as well, although your's is within range. Many years ago I had a problem with some red's that had cloudy eye's. I never used to check for nitrate and it went very high, why I don't know. Anyway, they all succumbed to nitrate poisoning and died. It has been my experience that, other than net damage, the main cause of cloudy eye's, in any fish, is water quality. I would not think that a fish would rub its eye's along the glass, bowed or not. Check your water source for nitrate, your tank should at least be as low as that is. Mine out of the tap is 40 so I mix 50/50 with ro water.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I would just do whatever the Doc tells ya.


----------

